
So, 27 US states are farther north than Canada, eh? (2017) - pmiller2
https://blogs.sas.com/content/sastraining/2017/08/10/us-states-north-of-canada/
======
pmiller2
Believe it or not, there's actually some code in this article, too (SAS SQL).

